# pic of the week: cat seeing lion in mirror [debate]



## balls_of_steel (Sep 4, 2007)

"What matters most is how you see yourself"

I'd like to know your thoughts about that.

The way i see it:

The cat is living in denial and one day someone is going to break that illusion and it will all be even harder for the cat.
Why not become the lion for real?

What's your thoughts about this?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Because it's a cat. All it can do is pretend to be a lion, it can never actually be one.


----------



## balls_of_steel (Sep 4, 2007)

Metaphorically...


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL, I like the pic. I don't think the cat is in denial or superficial. It's a metaphor of how we should see courage inside us. 

Isn't it like the pic of the month now, lol, it has been there a while.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I prefer reality.


----------



## balls_of_steel (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah it's a cool pic. Didn't think about the courage aspect.

I don't really agree with the message it passes though.

Better to have a self image in accordance to your real image and work on your real image instead.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

balls_of_steel said:


> The cat is living in denial and one day someone is going to break that illusion and it will all be even harder for the cat.
> Why not become the lion for real?


Maybe if the cat thinks and acts like a lion, other cats will think it is one? If you convince yourself you're strong, other people will gradually be convinced too and you'll have the strength to shrug off any attempt at breaking the illusion.


----------



## balls_of_steel (Sep 4, 2007)

right i think i interpreted it wrongly. It's a courage thing not a physical image thing... my bad


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my thoughts?

lions are lazy, are bullies, steal other animals' kills, and kill and eat lion cubs. how society has placed them in such high regard is beyond me


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Cats don't understand the concept of a mirror. When a cat looks in a mirror, it thinks it's seeing another cat and will try to play with it. So if a cat saw a lion in the mirror, it would probably be terrified and run up a tree and not come down for days.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

balls_of_steel said:


> "What matters most is how you see yourself"
> 
> I'd like to know your thoughts about that.


To me, the caption just emphasizes what the picture illustrates.... that your opinion (how you see yourself) matters more than how other people see you.

The cat seeing a lion in the mirror is just an illustration of how you can see yourself for more than you think you really are.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I wish I had orange kitten. 

I think there is a chance that a lion would eat a cat.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Maslow said:


> Cats don't understand the concept of a mirror. When a cat looks in a mirror, it thinks it's seeing another cat and will try to play with it. So if a cat saw a lion in the mirror, it would probably be terrified and run up a tree and not come down for days.


I've never seen a cat mistake it's reflection for another living creature. I've seen many dogs do it, but not a cat. My cats, at least, do not believe it's another cat. They glance at themselves, but do not interact with the image. Although they will watch the TV with much interest if there is an animal on it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

leppardess said:


> balls_of_steel said:
> 
> 
> > "What matters most is how you see yourself"
> ...


exatly :yes


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> I prefer reality.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Thunder said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer reality.


to me, that means that a person has struggled out of a harsh life and is climbing out of it, saying goodbye to something that person will not be seeing anymore


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

These are some funny/interesting answers. 

I've seen on America's funniest videos cats having fights with their own mirror reflections, maybe not all cats do it though. 

My first thought was that if the kitten who see's himself as a lion and is brought down back to reality (kitten), well thats an opportunity to grow and become even a bigger lion, metephorically. 

My second thought is someone who sees himself as a lion and is really a kitten is so deluded in the first place, that no one can shatter that image.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Well...I think I should refrain from saying what I was about to say; I don't want to get in trouble *smirk*


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it's pretty obvious that the mirror is not actually a mirror, but just a window into the next room and that lion is about to leap through and eat the little kittie.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Perspective is everything. In the eyes of a mouse a nimble kitty is far mightier than a lion.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

that cat is a master jedi


----------

